# Whats they best app to use if you want to pay somebody or receive money



## Peter210 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ther is alot of apps,I want to use one to receive money or send if I buy or sale ,looking for good app that I can use my checking account to send and receive


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I use Venmo, but I know people who use CashApp as well.


----------



## 17GaSoWay (Aug 16, 2020)

PayPal works great for that too. Can link straight to bank account.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

4Motion_Mongrel said:


> I use Venmo, but I know people who use CashApp as well.


This


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> This


Sticking with PayPal. Have used it for over a decade and zero issues.


----------



## kimchiimg (Jun 24, 2021)

This is the best

resize image​


----------



## mk7gtiea888gen3 (Mar 22, 2021)

paypal has good protection (more to buyers i think)


----------



## apham934 (Oct 6, 2019)

I use paypal and google pay mostly. Hasn’t let me down yet!


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

apham934 said:


> I use paypal and google pay mostly. Hasn’t let me down yet!


I go with PayPal using my credit card. Double protection!


----------



## dtfd (Jul 3, 2021)

Just remember if you use venmo or quickpay once that money is sent its gone. No way to get it back. 

PayPal offers protection if you purchase through goods and services


----------



## Jeff Bezos (Oct 5, 2021)

Too many cash apps.


----------



## vwguywarrior (Jul 19, 2021)

I guess most of you all don't know about the great Zelle, venmo works fine too


----------

